# GMG Daniel Boone Smoke Leaks



## whitefish (Feb 23, 2017)

Is it ok for me to seal the door of my new Green Mountain Daniel Boone with RTV Silicone?  The door leaks smoke badly. Will this effect the air flow or pellet ignition? Have any of you done this?


----------



## jtrainor56 (Feb 24, 2017)

User nomex to seat the door. Go to bbqgaskets.com and get the self stick stuff, just make sure you wipe down the edges of the lid before putting it on. I put mine on my Yoder almost 3 years ago and have had no problems.

Joe


----------



## mowin (Feb 25, 2017)

I never bothered to seal my DB. My neighbor did seal his.  We use the same lumberjack pellets, and I think mine uses less pellets than his when smoking @ 225°.  (Going igrill2 ambient probes).


----------

